# Linux Mint 13 will be available at the end of May 2012



## SIGSEGV (Apr 19, 2012)

Based on LinuxMint's Blog.



> Linux Mint 13
> 
> Linux Mint 13 will be named “Maya” and should be available at the end of May 2012.
> 
> ...



and they also stated :


> Linux Mint 10 reached “End Of Life”
> 
> Linux Mint 10 reached “end of life”. The release is likely to continue to work for a few years, but it isn’t officially supported anymore and won’t receive any more updates.
> 
> ...



http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1974

--


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome, but what's with the odd support?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 20, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> Awesome, but what's with the odd support?



new packages, bugs fix and also security patches  
but somehow you can try to modified your mint by yourself, for example customize kernel or upgrading your os kernel, and maybe upgrading your desktop environtment like kde, gnome, xfce by yourself, etc. (compile from source  )


----------



## dzero (May 17, 2012)

Just wanted to say Linux Mint 13 is now available as a release candidate. With MATE 1.2 and Cinnamon 1.4 desktop environments to choose from.


----------



## hellrazor (May 23, 2012)

Apparently there is a stable release for 13 over here.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2012)

yup, full release out today. time to fire up a virtual machine!

edit: looks like im going with cinnamon.


----------



## Drone (Jul 3, 2012)

Using LM 13 cinnamon. Couldn't say that I'm content. Just got another bug "could not write bytes: Broken pipe".
Happens every now and then when you try to shutdown your machine. *sigh*


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 3, 2012)

Drone said:


> Using LM 13 cinnamon. Couldn't say that I'm content. Just got another bug "could not write bytes: Broken pipe".
> Happens every now and then when you try to shutdown your machine. *sigh*



still stay with kde, i havent ever tried to use the cinnamon desktop before.


----------

